# Drill & lathe, bit sharpener.



## big o (Aug 23, 2020)

" General "drill bit,and a lathe bit sharpener facing a green wheel. Support for the bits was a combination of
        ideas from tool magazines and my own. The "General" does a decent point but doesn't relieve the web.
        I put it on par with my "Darex". The wheel does a great job on carbide. Cutting edge angles are adjusted
        with thumb wheels.


----------



## benmychree (Aug 23, 2020)

Is the motor reversible?


----------



## big o (Aug 23, 2020)

benmychree said:


> Is the motor reversible?


   No.   Motor runs clock-wise, does not affect drill points.


----------



## benmychree (Aug 23, 2020)

a
And throws grit up in one's face?


----------



## Janderso (Aug 23, 2020)

Looks great Big O


----------



## benmychree (Aug 23, 2020)

Yes, it is quite a credible job, to be sure.


----------



## Masterjuggler (Aug 23, 2020)

Do you end up splitting the point freehand afterward? I have the dame drill bit jig next to a bench grinder and it's finicky, but does a pretty good job, and I just end up drilling in steps without a split point. I'm not good enough at freehanding it.


----------



## big o (Sep 2, 2020)

Masterjuggler said:


> Do you end up splitting the point freehand afterward? I have the dame drill bit jig next to a bench grinder and it's finicky, but does a pretty good job, and I just end up drilling in steps without a split point. I'm not good enough at freehanding it.


                 I split the web point on my Darex.


benmychree said:


> a
> And throws grit up in one's face?


                The "green" blends into my tan.


----------

